# Barcelona



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

OK, the rotation looks a bit cheap I realise now ...







[edit:] and here the unrotated version :


----------



## jlbrew3 (Nov 11, 2007)

to be honest, i would like to see the picture in a vertical crop, i think it could be quite cool. what is that of?


----------



## bill04 (Nov 11, 2007)

That rotation could work... but not with that huge block of black.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

bill04 said:


> That rotation could work... but not with that huge block of black.



Yes, I know. the idea was to hang it up like that. the black background would be the wall then.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh, and this is in the [SIZE=-1]Park Güell, by Gaudi.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 11, 2007)

I say that if you were to crop it square and hang it like that...it could very well work wonderfully.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

hmm, I cannot see a square crop here ... what you see is not a crop but just a rotation.

so i cannot add anything outside the area you can see now.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

a non-rotated coloured negative version of this one can be found in the general gallery...


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

My best friend's mother commissioned some dude to shoot portraits of my friend and his brother and sister. One of them is a square crop at a 45 degree (diamond) angle. It hangs in their house. I make fun of it every time I go over.

What I mean to say, is that I'm not sure that the rotation adds a whole lot.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Max.

Hmm, as you can see in my original post, I was skeptical about the whole rotation thing myself.

So thanks for helping me to see things clearer. I shot this image with the camera rotated by 30something degrees, and my original plan was 
not to put it up rotated. But when I looked at the finished image, I felt the urge to straighten the horizon for some reason, but I guess this was just the hormones


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

lol. Well I'm jealous that you were even in Barcelona. I haven't been in years. It's one of my favorite cities. The architecture and the food are killer. The only thing I hate is f-ing catalan. Nobody will freaking talk to you in spanish. I have friends from Galicia who speak english when they go to Barcelona because nobody will talk to them!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, there is even a webpage, in Catalan, where some of my images are used  http://www.gronze.com/senderisme/west-highland-way.htm
... it is confusing, I admit 

To be honest, I am not a great friend of Gaudi, he was certainly creative in combining elements from different styles and adding some of his personal note, but the result is not pleasing for my eyes in most cases. I respect him, but I'm not a fan  

Barcelona is very crowded by tourists, unfortunately. In  snapshots and bloopers there is one image referring to that problem


----------



## kundalini (Nov 11, 2007)

Barcelona is one of my favorite cities in Spain.  My advice for anyone going on a holiday there, do yourself a favor and go the two to four blocks off the tourist areas.  That's where the real food, great conversation and complete ambience can be had.  Oh, and it doesn't hurt to learn a few phrases of the native dialect.  (th)


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 12, 2007)

never been there on holiday


----------



## cheezit (Dec 3, 2007)

i think the rotation makes it easier to look at. The non-rotated image makes you want to move your head to look at it and it sort of strains the eyes with the "slanting" lines if you will. I think it would look good rotated and displayed on a wall. but i think it would have had a better impact non-rotated and not slanted.

if that made sense awesome, it was a tad ramblish.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Dec 6, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> One of them is a square crop at a 45 degree (diamond) angle. It hangs in their house. I make fun of it every time I go over.
> 
> What I mean to say, is that I'm not sure that the rotation adds a whole lot.


:thumbup:


----------

